# Bikepacking with your Pets Thread



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's a place...

...the How's and Why's your Pets go along with you!

I don't have a dog right now so someone please start!

Hopefully we can "Sticky" this if it succeeds.

Nice to see everyone "bike touring" through life.


----------



## machinetwelve (Oct 11, 2011)

We've got 2 dogs. One is agoraphobic and likes to stay in the house. The other loves the outdoors but is no good off leash yet. Since my wife wont do any bikepacking I've been considering bringing the outdoorsy dog with me. I've been looking into getting a cheap child carrier for him. It was suggested from my local mtb forum that I try him out with a carrier first to see if he is able to sit still in it. Looking forward to trying this to see how it goes. interested to hear what others have to say.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

It is great of you to give him/her the opportunity...

...good luck, and give him/her a snack from me!:thumbsup:


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I noticed that americans touring 3rd world countries frequently take a small but loud dog. I guess the dog acts as a guard dog ...or at least and alarm system, though probably easily defeated. I suppose a dog could be used to keep the grizzlies a bay as well. I don't know what kind of dog can go more than a few hours though.


----------



## Mountain High Cycle (Jun 14, 2012)

*dog trailer*

Guys

First off, 3rd world country and grizzly?  lol
Sorry but I think taking a dog as a security aspect is stupid, rather take the dog cos you want to be with your dog , we have a small bike trailer we hook onto our bike when my dog is going with, I still feel bad every time now I cannot take the dog with 
But the dog always stay at home on the longer trips, just because he is most of the time not allowed on the trails.

Anyway love the idea of dog+mtb

Happy riding


----------



## wolfmansbro (May 25, 2004)

I've been looking into a trailer for my dog. I want to take him on longer trips. He is a lab/collie mix and normally he is good running up to 20 miles with me on singletrack. But I try to avoid gravel and asphalt because it really tears up his paws. Does anyone use a trailer to bring their dog with? And if so should I be looking into the two wheeled version like this Amazon.com: Frugah Large Portable Pet Dog Bicycle Bike Trailer Folding Blue White Carrier: Pet Supplies or a one wheeled Amazon.com: Frugah New Steel Bicycle Cargo Trailer One Wheel Cart Carrier Orange Trailers: Sports & Outdoors and modify it to create a cage.


----------



## machinetwelve (Oct 11, 2011)

wolfmansbro said:


> I've been looking into a trailer for my ...


I'd strongly suggest the 2 wheeled vs the 1 wheel. I had a 1 wheeled trailer and it was nice for lighter loads but for heavier loads It felt like it was twisting the rear end of my bike's frame. Also, a dog would most likely be moving about and keeping it's body centered. 1 wheeled trailers are also a bit difficult when you get off the bike you have to lean both the bike and trailer up against something. with a 2 wheeled trailer your dog is more able to move around without disrupting your balance.

That being said, I tried this with my dog on a 2 wheeled trailer and he got quite scared and ended up flipping the trailer and then making a "fear poop" inside of it. I also strongly suggest easing your dog into it by letting him explore the trailer when it's not moving and possibly walking him with it instead of getting right on and going for it like I did. After that I couldn't get my dog near the trailer.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

The two things I would be concerned about are whether the dog can go the distance and the added weight of water (and food, tho kibble is not that heavy)

Some dogs are great with packs to carry their own food and water and certain breeds like heelers or the various types used as sled dogs certainly have the stamina (and were bred to do so). But I have a friend who took his dog backpacking with a doggie-pack. They bumbled along fine for a few hours and then the dog chased an animal off into the woods and out of site. He was gone for a while but finally returned - without the pack! They never did find it so they had to ration the remaining food and water for the rest of the trip. 

So if using a dog pack I would practice on some day rides first. And maybe consult some of the sled dog experiences. Depending on surfaces and length of trip, for example, booties may be in order (again something to try out near home first - my dog would never let me out those on him!)

My dog is too elderly but I love the idea of going on a bikepacking trip with a dog. Companionship, deterrence for bears and extra warmth on a chilly night are just some of the advantages. I have always loved camping with my pups and did a backpacking trip with them when there were two and they were younger. They were really in their element after a few days on the trail and for whatever reason I slept really well.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

this is the conflict with dog owning bike enthusiasts, you hate leaving them home! i've taken my old boxer backpacking a few times and i have really enjoyed it, but there are a few issues to be aware of. first is water. every time i take her out backpacking, i think i learned from the time before and bring lots of extra water. but I inevitably seem to underestimate and i end up not having a lot for myself to drink on the hike out because i don't want her to overheat.

the other big issue is other animals. I've always thought that dogs were less protection in the woods than something that makes an unwanted interaction with another critter more likely. They can chase and potentially get into a fight with medium sized animals and even be seen as prey (or at least a threat) to bigger predators. So that's just something to be aware of.

I'd love to bring her along in a trailer on a relatively short trip. One interesting way of traveling with dog is shown on this guy's blog. modified tandem dog carrier, whoa!


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

We have the Burley Tail Wagon. It's perfect for hauling our aussie on bike rides. It breaks down easily and has a lot of really nice features (brake, rain covers, removable flat floor for cleaning). Only drawback is, if you have a dog that's over 40 lbs. and any bigger than say, a border collie then I'd say look for something larger. The way the interior is shaped, there's not too much headroom for larger breeds.


----------

